# SRAM vs Shimano Chain



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Chain breaking poll


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Have only used SRAM 951. Had great luck, went through a batch of bad ones, switched to a Whipperman, broke that in 1.5 rides, went back to newer batch of SRAM and have had great luck again.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

After breaking our timing chain, then 2 days later breaking my solo bike's chain, I've been thinking chains. With one "big bike" and 2 solos, it seems smart to have the same chains all around, then I wonder why? So what if I have to carry 2 different links... Does it really matter?? What do you all do?


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

What "other brand" did you use that didn't break much?


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

Skip.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

We have broken other stuff, but luckily not chains yet. I try to ensure we both are smooth under extreme loads.

So, that said, we run SRAM 9 speed cross stepped(?) riveted chains PC990. Normally, I will run drive side chains for a full duration and replace chainring, cassette and chain together. Unless super wet we see good mileage. Some say replace the chain and save the rest. For us, with just short use some peening is noticed on the cassette and minor chainring wear is also noticed. Just does not seem smart to replace only the chain.

PK


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sachs/SRAM have worked for me. And KMC. 

Shims no chains? I always seem to have some problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

